# UrbanJungles Pics



## UrbanJungles (Dec 6, 2007)

Latrodectus geometricus






Heteropoda boiei - Malaysian Green






Red Widows Mating - Latrodectus bishopi






First Molt!  Damon variegata


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 6, 2007)

New female P. irminia






P. irminia mating






Fuzzy Male P. irminia


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 6, 2007)

Cyriopagapus Sp. Blue - Although looks more purple!






P. pedersoni






Gooty Booty with a fly






Yum!


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice pictures, Danny
Gooty looks gilyish too


----------



## sunpoe (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice, thanks for showing.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 6, 2007)

*Got more blues...*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ronin (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful blue girl!


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 6, 2007)

Great pictures.
Is that an egg sac with your Latrodectus geometricus?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, L. geometricus has those distinct spiked sacs...








Thanks for the good words everyone.


----------



## ahas (Dec 6, 2007)

Really nice pics.  I like the P. Irminia mating the best.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 6, 2007)

*Something different...*


----------



## xjak3yx (Dec 7, 2007)

loving the pokie ! its a beaut


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 7, 2007)

UrbanJungles said:


> Yes, L. geometricus has those distinct spiked sacs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooogh, looks like a German water mine from WW2
dem things use to float in the water and if it sumthing will hit one of dem spikes, BIG BOOM, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 oi


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 7, 2007)

Very appropriate since I have an explosion of _geometricus_ going on.
Damn things just keep popping out sacs!


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 8, 2007)

Anastasia said:


> oooogh, looks like a German water mine from WW2
> dem things use to float in the water and if it sumthing will hit one of dem spikes, BIG BOOM, [IMG


That's what I was thinking as well.
Do all Latrodectus sp's create egg sacks like that?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 8, 2007)

No, most Latrodectus have the typical smooth rounds sacs.  L. geometricus has a very distinct "spikey" construction style.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 9, 2007)

Po. rufilata porn...


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn, just lost this male to an overzealous HUGE female...You will be missed.






_Avicularia sp_. "Suriname".


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 6, 2008)

*Suntiger Babies*

_Psalmopeous irminia
_


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 6, 2008)

more babees!!! :worship: 
Congrats hon!


----------



## syndicate (Jan 6, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> Damn, just lost this male to an overzealous HUGE female...You will be missed.
> 
> 
> _Avicularia sp_. "Suriname".


any pics of the female?sorry to hear man.hope he got the job done first!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 6, 2008)

Anastasia said:


> more babees!!! :worship:
> Congrats hon!


Thanks to you they will all have homes....
 



> any pics of the female?sorry to hear man.hope he got the job done first!


No, but I will take some soon, after she digests her (ex) boyfriend so I don't get squirted with too much Avic Poo while photographing.  He did his magic on 2 other big oddball females that came in with him so hopefully he'll come through!


----------



## syndicate (Jan 7, 2008)

hehe best luck man


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 9, 2008)

This is her Chris, leaning towards what's sold as "A. metallica" but not sure.  






Avicularia sp.

Some Glamour shots...got them done at the mall.














and one of my new favorite species....






*West* African _Damon sp._


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 9, 2008)

I am going to have to get some Damon sp. soon. They look like they would be fun to keep. Nice pics!  :clap:


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 2, 2008)

Some breeding pics...._Avic. versicolor_ of course.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 8, 2008)

*P. cambridgei Mating Pic*


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 9, 2008)

i wish i could do that much breeding


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's my new Pokie corner...minus my carnivorous plant tank of course.


----------



## WARPIG (Feb 15, 2008)

Very sweet/neat set-up. I'm actually in the market for those wire framed racks, although I'd like them with wheels!!! Great minds;P 


PIG-


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 22, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> Here's my new Pokie corner...minus my carnivorous plant tank of course.


Can we see more pics of your spider setups? That looks really nice. I like the carnivorous plants also, very interesting.
-Nate


----------



## seanbond (Feb 22, 2008)

i would take that cyriopag adult female over a metallica anyday! sick purp!


----------



## Goliath (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice Danny.  Is that N. truncata I see in there?  Nice looking either way.

mike


----------



## UrbanJungles (Apr 11, 2008)

Goliath said:


> Very nice Danny.  Is that N. truncata I see in there?  Nice looking either way.
> 
> mike


Yes Mike, I keep trimming it back to keep it in that tank but the damn pitchers are so HUGE!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Apr 11, 2008)

Psalmopeous irminia's double clutch...













Yay...more Damon johnstoni/medius babies!













Any some Avic Pics...


















sp. "Amazonica"






sp. "Peru purple"


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 11, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> Yay...more Damon johnstoni/medius babies!


Danny Danny!! I want sum of them so bad!!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 29, 2008)

Badly in need of some updated pics...blue stuff for now.

P. metallica


----------



## Boanerges (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice pictures bro!!! Love that P. metallica!!! Very, very nice


----------



## crpy (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW, very nice indeed, hell of a pic thread:clap:


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 30, 2008)

Microscope shots of eggs with legs...P. cambridgei













Versicolor Babies


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 30, 2008)

great pics as always danny.
andy


----------



## _tots_ (Dec 31, 2008)

Good luck on the P.metalica breeding.By the way many eggs per sac the irminia had? Great pics!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 31, 2008)

First sac had over 150 slings...she double clutched and had a second sac with just under 100 slings.  One breeding produced well over 200 slings...gotta love Psalmopeous and their double-clutching tendencies!












P. irminia slings


----------



## _tots_ (Dec 31, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> First sac had over 150 slings...she double clutched and had a second sac with just under 100 slings.  One breeding produced well over 200 slings...gotta love Psalmopeous and their double-clutching tendencies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thats amazing!!how big did you mate your p.irminia and p.cambridgie?any especial pre/post mating preparation?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 2, 2009)

They were both about 5 inches in size, see the pair in the first post of this thread.  There was no preparation...simply started with fat mature females and a freshly matured male...leave the rest to them!






Tapinachenius plumipes with babies.


----------



## moose35 (Jan 2, 2009)

nice pics   :clap: 



       moose


----------



## T Frank (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool picture 
Congrats


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you guys...

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ aka Indian...uh...?


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 3, 2009)

> Chilobrachys fimbriatus aka Indian...uh...?


Pretty Indian


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 5, 2009)

Haplopelma "ripurfaceoff" longpipes?


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 5, 2009)

AH! what a beautiful Haplopelma :drool: 
To bad I wont be getting any, due past experience


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 6, 2009)

Wait until Chris starts showing up at White Plains with all of his cool Haplo babies...they will find their way into your bags of loot, and any you leave behind will be picked up by Moose.

 

Speaking of Moose, this one's for him and all the Pampho fans...
P. "platyomma"


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice spider


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 6, 2009)

This thread makes me want to get a Damon variegata


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 7, 2009)

Every spider enthusiast should have a Damon sp. - They are the coolest things ever!
:clap:


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 10, 2009)

Singapore...."purple"?


----------



## moose35 (Jan 10, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Wait until Chris starts showing up at White Plains with all of his cool Haplo babies...they will find their way into your bags of loot, and any you leave behind will be picked up by Moose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 she's purdy :drool: 

i just picked up a huge adult female today. i'll be posting pics later



    moose


ps. ummm haplos in my bags


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 11, 2009)

You should have told me, I have a big female platyomma with your name on it  here....


----------



## moose35 (Jan 11, 2009)

damn you danny...but for the 75 i paid i couldn't pass her up. she also came with a freebe that i can't id:? .


but i might snatch yours up also. i have to make a dent in my roach colony 



     moose


ps need some rasins?


----------



## SNAFU (Jan 11, 2009)

Danny that Haplo is gorgeous! You sure its not a minax? My longipes was never that dark and glossy. Wanna sell her?!:drool: She's a beaut!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 12, 2009)

moose35 said:


> ps need some rasins?



I need raisins!!! We should make a playdate...I seem to have some time on my hands as of late...lol


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 12, 2009)

SNAFU said:


> Danny that Haplo is gorgeous! You sure its not a minax? My longipes was never that dark and glossy. Wanna sell her?!:drool: She's a beaut!


I am sure of nothing with that animal...it was sent to me as longpipes but I'm only taking another collector's word on it.  I'm always open to offers...drop me a PM.  It is by far one of the blackest and glossiest Haplos I'v seen...the flash actually brings out the faint striping that you can't really see in real life.


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 12, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> I need raisins!!! We should make a playdate...I seem to have some time on my hands as of late...lol


Now you both scaring me :?


----------

